# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Doviđenja cico do sljedećeg puta!

## mitovski

Imam potrebu ovdje napisati naše iskustvo dojenja i zahvaliti se onima koji su nam pomogli.

Kao mala djevojčica slušala sam mamu kako govori da je dojenje nešto najbolje što majka može dati svome dijetetu i da se s majčinim mlijekom ne može ništa mjeriti. I tako sam ja još kao mala čvrsto odlučila da ću dojiti jer moja mama kaže da je to nešto najbolje :Smile: .

Kada smo se odlučili imati dijete počela sam iščitavati Rodin portal i forum, posebno dio o dojenju i shvatila sam koliko malo zaista znam. Negdje u 7mj trudnoće odlučila sam otići na Malu školu dojenja i tamo mi se otvorio svijet dojenja, saznala sam toliko korisnih informacija koje su mi kasnije pomogle.

Rodila se J. i ja sam jedva čekala da krenemo s dojenjem...međutim odmah su nas dočekali problemi...nakon hitnog CR mlijeko je sporo nadolazilo...J. nije znala prihvatiti cicu i jako smo se mučile...ja sam proplakala puno suza ali nisam htjela odustati.  Samo prvi mjesec je dobila na kilaži koliko je trebala...svaki drugi mjesec je dobivala manje i našli smo se pod pritiskom pedijatra i okoline da pređemo na AD. Njezin podoj nikada nije trajao duže od 7min, imali smo česte štrajkove tako da bi se dogodilo da po 10-tak sati nebi cicala, dobila sam zastoj mlijeka praćen visokom temperaturom, a J. je od početka bila beba koja je stalno plakala i jako je malo spavala i skoro svi su našli krivca u cici. Moram se zahvaliti MM-u koji je bio bezrezervna podrška i nikada nije posumnjao u moju cicu  :Smile: . 
Najveća hvala ide naravno SOS telefonu i savjetnicama koje su pomagale savjetima i bile podrška...a zvala sam ih često...svaki put kad bi se u mene uvukao crv sumnje one bi me smirile i vratile na pravi put.
Moram priznati da bez obzira što je dobivala nešto manje od one famozne propisane kilaže i bez obzira na pritisak okoline...uz neke činjence, a to je broj pokakanih i popišanih pelena i više nego što je trebalo, moj majčinski instinkt je govorio da je s J. sve u redu, da nije gladna i da je jednostavno drugačije dijete. 

E, sad kako nam je došao kraj mnogo prije nego što sam ja to mislila. 
Izgleda da je J. od početka drugačija, pa je tako ona sama s nekih 14mj počela odbijati cicu po danu...cicala je samo po noći a unazad mjesec dana ti noćni podoji više se nisu mogli nazvati podoji...probudila bi se i 10-tak puta, povukla 2-3 puta i razbudila. S obzirom da se ona već 16mj budi od 5-10 puta po noći i da sam ja već jako iscrpljena, odlučila sam ukinuti i te noćne podoje. Samo dvije noći je po jedanput pitala za cicu...ja bih rekla da cica spava i ona bi zaspala i evo već 3 noći ne pita i spavamo puno bolje.
Bila sam tužna jer sam mislila da svako dijete cica dok mu mama da, međutim to je izgleda bila samo još jedna zabluda o dojenju...rodila sam malog necicača. Uvijek je bila jako živa i jednostavno nije imala vremena cicati.
Bez obzira što sam mislila da ćemo dojiti puno duže, sretna sam što je moje dijete nakon svih početnih problema 16,5mj dobivalo ovu dragocjenu tekućinu.
Danas sa stopostotnom sigurnošću mogu reći, da nije bilo Rode koja me informirala i savjetovala, nakon svih početnih problema, moje dijete bi cicalo 10 dana. I zato vam veliko hvala!

A sad cica ide spavati do sljedećeg puta :Smile: .

----------


## puntica

:Love:

----------


## kljucic

Lijepi staž. Čestitam!
I pomalo zavidim jer se nama sa 20 mj. još ne nazire kraj...

----------


## mitovski

> Lijepi staž. Čestitam!
> I pomalo zavidim jer se nama sa 20 mj. još ne nazire kraj...


A ja zavidim vama! Voljela bih da smo bar još malo cicali.

----------


## S2000

Bravo za dosadasnji trud i upornost i uspjesno cicanje  :Smile:

----------


## crnka84

> I pomalo zavidim jer se nama sa 20 mj. još ne nazire kraj...


potpis  :Love:

----------


## oka

Tako je valjda trebalo biti  :Heart:

----------

